# End of an era



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

_"When I come to the end of the road
And the sun has set for me
I want no rites in a gloom filled room
Why cry for a soul set free?"_

Farewell A3DFU


































































Dani had AD3FU from new but now no longer in what was called:
"Quite possibly the best known TT in Europe!"

Here's a reminder for all those who have been on one of Dani's famous Curry Cruises of just how good these events were:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2#p2104782

Thank you Dani for leading the way


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1936233


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

never thought I'd see the day, what's Dani getting as a replacement ?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sad to see that, been around at the start of the TT story and the evolution of the forums, clubs, friends and faces as one of the most familiar MK1 TT's around.

Lots of new members wont understand the history but TT enthusiasts from a lot of the world specially UK and Europe will know the backstory to that car and Danny's enthusiasm.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for your sentiments, all 

I didn't do A3DFU much justice since a good while and she sat on my drive more than I enjoyed her so I decided it has to be someone else's turn to drive her 

As for myself, I have a shiny new Golf for now but I'm thinking about an A1 having already built it on the Audi.UK site. Of course the colour will be YELLOW :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Boooo! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sorry to see you go Danni - it is indeed an end of an era.

As the saying goes "You can be strange, but don't be a stranger!" - hopefully we'll continue to see you at Audi events in future? (even in an A1!)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> hopefully we'll continue to see you at Audi events in future? (even in an A1!)


Or maybe a Golf :wink:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

240k, bet there's some good memories in that number

Hope the golf / A1 brings you as much joy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Some amazing memories indeed and I made many good friends on the way


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi Dani,
Very surprised to read that, without any doubt one of the most recognizable TT around.
I Remember the first time I saw your TT, when you was waiting to me from the airport for the ADI 2012. I wish you all the best with your new ride 

Kind regards,


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

And what a glorious era it's been Danni, so many great memories which neither you or many will ever forget, they can't be taken away and will stay with you forever. Best wishes, Les.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Many thank Jorge and Les 

Yes I have many many wonderful memories from day 1 on here. I met so many wonderful people, had most fantastic cruises and I made many good friends along the way


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Dani , didn't think I would see the day , the TT scene will not be the same ! 
Enjoy the Golf 
Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Mark. All good things come to an end though :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

It's gone up on eBay now - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333427123618?ul_noapp=true

No idea if the seller is the company that was going to auction it, or if it's been auctioned and is being flipped quickly, but it seems cheap for such a well loved car.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, £910 & only 1 day left.  
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> it seems cheap for such a well loved car.


Well loved yes, but it is 19+ years old, has some paint nicks and a few advisories on the last MOT ....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Went for £1,277 Cheap??
Anyone on here got the bargain?
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

237k miles,, i bet it is a bit of a triggers broom ..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I helped maintain it. Just the odd little thing needed replacing. An o-ring, some coil packs, a coolant flange, Koni springs, siren fix and a mirror switch that broke - as far as I remember. It was treated well.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

extraodinary


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a shame to see it go Dani.

However, you have a second chance at buying my old Mk2, which is now up for sale.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1949289

:wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> It's a shame to see it go Dani.
> 
> However, you have a second chance at buying my old Mk2, which is now up for sale.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: 
Thanks Peter. A very kind offer but ........ I can only drive one car at a time and
.
.
.
Sshhhh, don't tell anyone that I quite enjoy driving the Golf [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We know where you're coming from on that!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thats a bit like saying,, i quite like ice cream so i am not going to try ice cream with raspberry on top ..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> We know where you're coming from on that!


I'm sure you do  :wink:



roddy said:


> thats a bit like saying,, i quite like ice cream so i am not going to try ice cream with raspberry on top ..


I'd HATE raspberry on top of my ice cream [smiley=sick2.gif] 
Come to think of it, I don't like ice cream. Yuk


----------



## fertooos (Dec 15, 2019)

Sad to see that, been around at the start of the TT story and the evolution of the forums, clubs, friends and faces as one of the most familiar MK1 TT's around.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

fertooos said:


> Sad to see that, been around at the start of the TT story and the evolution of the forums, clubs, friends and faces as one of the most familiar MK1 TT's around.


Thank you 
And I had a lot of fun with A3DFU from day one (26/09/2000) and I made loads of friends


----------

